# Medicare wellness G0438



## jsoares (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what ICD9 code to use when billing the new Medicare wellness code 
G0438? I have tried V70.0 and that denied saying to bill the patient since it is a preventative service. Should we be using the patients chronic problem ICD9 codes? 

Jon Soares, CPC, CPMA


----------



## cheermom68 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Awv*

No official word from CMS other than don't use V70.0.  We have been advised to hold these claims until 4/4/11.
LeeAnn


----------



## nc_coder (Mar 7, 2011)

I received our first payments for this code today.  I used the V70.0 and everything went through fine.


----------



## cheermom68 (Mar 7, 2011)

*V70.0*

Per CMS, V70.0 should be paying now.
LeeAnn


----------

